# Aurora Jesse James



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Restored this Aurora Jesse James for a buddy of mine.I usually dont go really dark on a figure but being he's a outlaw figured what the hell.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

_Very_ nice job on a relatively obsure Aurora kit. Love the 5 o' clock shadow. This one's got a real 1960s TV Western vibe - which is appropriate, considering the model kit captilalized on the short-lived ABC television series "The Legend of Jesse James (1965-66)".


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Zorro


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job!!! The dark colors really give him that "Outlaw feel.
Steve


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ditto on all comments - nice work!
In fact, I think its the nicest treatment of this figure I've seen. Very nice weathering. Vast improvement over the kit's first interation as the sheriff...


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Fantastic job again Dan !!!!! Kudos you need to be giving lessons on how to's your work is incredible and we appreciate your posts and your work inspires us all to paint and build more kits !!!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks,Robert,Chrisw,Scooke for the compliments and will be doing the Us Marshall next for the same person.But this will be a straight out of the box buildup cause was just informed its a sealed one that is coming to me in the mail from him.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Danny,

GREAT job on this kit! Love the detailing you've accomplished.

MMM


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Great work again Dan :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Danny - great job once again. You caught the razor stubble perfect along with the shading on the base. I thought there was a rattle snake with this kit but can't remember. I might have it confused with Tonto


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

FANTASTIC job!!!!! Look at the holster and belt!!!!! Great job!!!

I WANT ONE!!!!!

Wayne


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job Dan!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. The paintwork all over is excellent! The stubble really adds a lot to the "outlaw" look and the clothing and base are spot- on. 

Chris.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks great!and it even comes with a .44 Henry rifle!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob,Wayne,Simon,JimmyB,Chris,Philo for the compliments.Im looking forward to building the Marshall next or maybe two Original Robots from Lost in space next for the same person that jesse belongs too.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I keep coming back to look at this. Great job on Jesse, Dan - His face is especially nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Nice work and overall restoration.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

wolfman66 said:


> ...I usually dont go really dark on a figure but being he's a outlaw figured what the hell.


Dark is good! Excellent work - a project like this would have taken me weeks, and the base and clothing are absolutely superb.

One little quibble: the breech of the rifle, that's the 'rectangular' area above the trigger, from the barrel back to the cocking hammer, is metal, the same as the barrel, trigger and cocking hammer.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks again guys for the compliments and Cro-magnon man thats something over looked.Here's something else that might be next:dude:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Sweet stuff Dan you you always seem to amaze us with what's up your sleeve always my friend great work !!!

Robert


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the smart-ass expression he has on his face!You really brought this old Aurora kit to life!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

philo426 said:


> I like the smart-ass expression he has on his face!You really brought this old Aurora kit to life!












Looks a bit like evil Hank Fonda in "Once Upon a Time in the West".


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Archie's Car looks like it would be a fun project. I've never seen that one built-up in person, curious as to how it really looks.
Steve


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Zorro said:


> Looks a bit like evil Hank Fonda in "Once Upon a Time in the West".


 
Well said, Zorro, and you're right, he does!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great work on J.J., Dan...love what's waiting in the wings too!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys and what ever gets shipped to me to build will post some wips of it for ya all.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Hey wolfman66. Any tips on how you did the beard stubble? That's a tough one to pull off.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zorro said:


> Hey wolfman66. Any tips on how you did the beard stubble? That's a tough one to pull off.


Zorro,I took pastel chalk light grey made a fine powder out of it by rubbing it in a coarse piece of sandpaper and then dapped a small brush in it and then lightly bloted the face.


----------

